# Hello from France



## FRED T (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all, 

make it a moment I am on the forum but I've never presented. 

My name is Frédéric, I am a French composer of 29 years 

Basically I play the piano since the age of 10, I started in music composition there is a fifteen years as an autodidact. 
At first I was music "Electro" on software such as "Modplug Tracker". 
Only several years later after passing under Cubase and the acquisition of VSTI that I started composing for various media. 

Here is the link to my website: http://www.ftcompositeur.com
Sorry it is still in French, I am trying to translate.

Cheers

Fred


----------



## JohnG (Jun 29, 2010)

Bonjour, Fred. Très heureux de vous avoir ici.


----------



## FRED T (Jun 30, 2010)

Thank's for your welcome John. and in French is an honor. :wink:


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 30, 2010)

Welcome to VI, Frédéric! Glad you found us - enjoy.


----------

